# Aromafix



## jarvan (Jan 24, 2010)

I found some stuff on LotionCrafters called Aromafix. It says it can be used in bar soaps as well as other lotions, etc. 

Here is the info:



> AromaFix™ Fragrance Fixative
> CAS No. 618949-72-7
> AromaFix™ is a raw material derived from glucose which serves to increase significantly the lasting power of many fragrance types without imparting an odor of its own. It's a unique water-soluble oil with a broad range of miscibility in water, alcohol and most organic oils and solvents (except hydrocarbons). AromaFix™ has a distinct emollient feel and a high film gloss. It serves as a perfume fixative, anchoring top and heart notes typical of florals, herbals, citruses and lavenders. It shows the least effect when added to oriental, heavy woodsy and other base notes.
> 
> ...



Has anyone used this?


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmmm no, I've never heard of it but i'm VERY intrigued.. I make room sprays with water and would really love something to make the smell last longer.. I hope someone comes along with more insight!


----------



## cathym (Apr 20, 2010)

Any further info on this subject?  I also read about Aromafix and am wondering if it will help intensify the fragrance in my cp soaps.  I find that a lot of my fragrances disappear. especially eucalyptus/pepperment


----------



## reallyrita (Apr 24, 2010)

I have this and I use it from time to time to help anchor a scent.  It certainly does do that.  The soaps I have used it in have held the scent well but to know for sure,  you need to do a batch with the same FO and without aromafix and leave them for the same length of time.  Scientific way to do it for sure, but I have never bothered.  I use it sparingly and not often.  Soap seems to be have a lot of nice lather as well.  It does not alter the scent.


----------

